# Hook Em Horns



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess we'll see you at the Rose Bowl.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

ROLL TIDE! Can't wait for that game!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it will be the ebb of the tide...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I do not necessarily disagree BUT

remember the vaunted Lienart/Bush combo AND

14 point underdogs AND

4th and 4 from the 8 with 26 seconds left in the game in January 2006?

The photograph was taken from the south mall of the campus that night!

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Surely after last night the Horns will have another Heiseman headed to Austin!

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Different sport BUT
did anyone notice that NC & MS bit the dust down in Texas.

TR


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Jones all I can say is Roll Tide Roll! I am predicting that Bama will win by 7-10 points.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> Jones all I can say is Roll Tide Roll! I am predicting that Bama will win by 7-10 points.


GN: IMHO it will be a blowout by the Tide or the Horns by 3 to 10 points.

WRT Ingram:

Remember the vaunted Reggie Bush?

He had been "turning the corner" all year in the PAC-10.

The first play he started to "turn the corner" and two white jerseys with burnt orange numbers were saying hi!

Remember LinDale White and 4th & 2 at the end of the 4th quarter.

This will be an interesting game (just hope the Horns win!)

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

17 Hours & 44 Minutes

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Good luck Ron..i doubt that this will be an easy win for either team..
my team finally won the rose bowl..i am most happy about that...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, either way, this should be interesting.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The SCC has been dominant in these bowl games and Bama is the best SCC team so I gotta think they got this game. 
McCoy vs Ingram is going to be interesting too I'll say... But I'm giving the edge to Ingram
This is going to be a defensive game though... I'm thinking like 17-13 Bama
And believe me folks, I am NO homer.. I watched my WVU Mountaineers get beat (owned) by a 6-6 regular season Florida State team that averaged more points given up (31.8) than points scored (29.1) per game... ugh...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

6 hours 48 minutes

This could be wishful thinking but I do not believe that Bama has run into the speed which the Horns possess.

Colt will be running the ball which he has done little of this year.

Be prepared to see the triple option (1st time since the 70's) from a two back set (never happened in Longhornland) (They can do this because of Tre Newton).

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well SHUCKS!!!!!

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I sympathize. GA tech got beat too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoa! Who expected THAT? 
Wow, what a game!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Whoa! Who expected THAT?
> Wow, what a game!


Yes who would've expected that. I believe that Gilbert did an extremely good job for the situation he was thrown in, and even got them back to a 3 point game.


----------

